# Who stole the show at P'boro?



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Whilst I was shopping for something at least 30 foot long with slide-outs the van that stole the show for me was that "New" black and white classic VW Rio Conversion by Danbury. Did you see it? What a little beauty. Now towing that behind an RV would be the dogs.

What was your show stealer?


----------

